
Jon Ronson on bespoke porn: ‘Nothing is too weird. We consider all requests’ - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2017/jul/29/jon-ronson-bespoke-porn-nothing-is-too-weird-all-requests
======
DrScump
103+ points, 50+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14883904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14883904)

